# Canon G12 or a DSLR for a beginner?



## karatava (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a beginner and what to buy a camera, but could not decide which one I will choose. 

What are the difference between these two cameras. I like the Canon G12. It`s quite easy to use. But most of the advanced people to photography advice Nikon D3100. I am really confused prior to buy.

Need help and advice from the advanced ones.

Thanks.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 6, 2011)

Get a DSLR unless you have the need for the smaller size of the G12. Hard to go wrong with either. The best one is the one that's with you, if you don't see yourself carrying around something like the D3100 then get the G12.

You'll get more depth of field with a DSLR, it has a larger sensor - something a G12 or other point and shoots can't touch, especially with the right lenses.

Having owned both I can say you'll most likely enjoy either one, go with what you think you'll use more.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd definitely get a DSLR. Being able to change lenses is a great tool for being creative. The lens is the most important part of the camera. The D3100 is a good choice but for less money you can pickup a D70s and 50mm f/1.8 lens (around $400ish). As with all used DSLR purchases, just make sure the D70s has a low shutter count.


----------



## karatava (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a deal from tigerdirect for Nikon D3100, it's $579. Is it a good deal for a DSLR.

Or, can you advice any other on this price range or less?


----------



## John Mc (Jan 9, 2011)

Im not sure,but it seems a good price,look at a few other site's/stores and compare camera's, if you havent bought a Dslr before,you should check out a few cameras,this includes other brands such as Canon. both brands have different ergonomics and both good and bad points.


----------



## LoneWolfUSMC (Jan 9, 2011)

karatava said:


> I am a beginner and what to buy a camera, but could not decide which one I will choose.



It really is going to depend on what you see yourself doing with it.

If you just want to take some nice looking snapshots on vacation or around and about, then many of the higher end point and shoots are going to work fine.

When you try to take close control over your photos, that is when the DSLR shines.

I have taken some amazing photos with my Kodak Z612. It's still a great camera for my wife, or for when I don't want the camera to get in the way of the activity. It just doesn't come close to the flexibility that my Canon Rebel XS allows. I think it's a good comparison because the z612 is at the upper end of the point and shoots (albeit its several generations old) and the Rebel XS is at the bottom of the DSLR group.


----------



## karatava (Jan 9, 2011)

Everybody prefers mobility and so do i. I have a Canon Ixus65, extremely mobile, but the photos are not satisfying. So I decided to buy a new camera.

I got used to carry a micro-point and shot and so, don`t know how does it is like to carry such a thing.

But I am really confused now and don't know which one will be better ? 

Does it worth to have a DSLR? I am not sure because I never used a DSLR before.


----------



## Pepperpwni (Jan 9, 2011)

I was in the same situation as you and decided to get a starter DSLR (Rebel XS); I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend you do the same.

$479 on Amazon with kit lens. I don't have enough posts to link (lame =P) but look it up on Amazon


----------



## LoneWolfUSMC (Jan 9, 2011)

karatava said:


> Does it worth to have a DSLR? I am not sure because I never used a DSLR before.



If the photos you are getting from a point and shoot are not satisfying, then it may be worth it to upgrade to a DSLR. However it's only worth it if the picture quality is an equipment problem NOT a photographer problem.

It is still quite possible to take crappy pictures with a DSLR. I do it all the time.


----------



## karatava (Jan 9, 2011)

Pepperpwni said:


> I was in the same situation as you and decided to get a starter DSLR (Rebel XS); I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend you do the same.
> 
> $479 on Amazon with kit lens. I don't have enough posts to link (lame =P) but look it up on Amazon



Unless it`s $100 expensive, would not be the New Nikon D3100 better choice than Rebel XS on the DSLR side.


----------



## usayit (Jan 9, 2011)

There are so many reasons to choose a DSLR over a P&S (even a high end one).   

But

A beginner might not be as willing to carry a camera everywhere and I believe that's an important part of learning.   For that reason alone, I'd probably lean towards the G12.  

Once that person advances beyond the most basic, they are probably more willing to carry the DSLR more often, have a firm understanding of what they expect out of a DSLR and begin to "see" higher image quality that can be best obtained from a quality DSLR.  There's more than enough time later down the road to jump into a DSLR.


A G12 is a fairly competitive and capable camera.... may not meet the needs expectations of a more advanced hobbiest, enthusiast or professional, but a beginner... I think so.


----------



## Pepperpwni (Jan 9, 2011)

karatava said:


> Pepperpwni said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the same situation as you and decided to get a starter DSLR (Rebel XS); I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend you do the same.
> ...



Currently, the D3100 on Amazon is 629.

I'm a Canon fanboy so my thoughts will be skewed, but there is _always_ something better out there. For instance, why stop at the D3100 when you can get the T2i? If you want to spend more money and get a higher megapixel camera along with video recording capabilities and a few more auto focus points, yeah the D3100 could be a better choice. With the right glass pairing, though, the XS is a very capable camera for a beginner. 

Its your money you spend it as you see fit.


----------



## karenli (Jan 10, 2011)

DSLR, for sure!


----------



## karatava (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there really a big difference between a DSLR and a Canon G12?


----------



## deudeu (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that I would go for the compact: G12 or S95. 

I think that the S95 is a very good camera and you should consider it.
First and most importantly the IQ is surprisingly good. Certainly usable up to 800 ISO. 
You also get a lens that opens at f2.0. This is better than the G12 and better than the kit lens on a DSLR. It compensates for the size of the sensor.
Finally it is small and cheap (kinda)! It is a real compact and you can easily take it everywhere! It has dual dials so you can learn all there is to learn about handling a serious camera you just don't have to carry a DSLR around. 

I just sold my APSC DSLR to buy a S95 instead (which got stolen 5 days later). For 95% of my shoots it is good enough. If you stick with the kit lens on a DSLR, the image quality is comparable. Once you master the little thing, if you feel like you want more, then invest in a DSLR but get a real one: One that will give you great IQ and some real DoF: A full frame!


----------



## Dao (Jan 10, 2011)

karatava said:


> Is there really a big difference between a DSLR and a Canon G12?



Of course, there are a difference between a DSLR and G12.  The differences depend on the photographer and what the photographer want to do with the camera.

If  ....
- You just compare a Nikon D3100 with standard kit lens with G12.
- You are planning to use the auto mode with either D3100 or G12.
- Mainly use for family photos or events.
- Planning to get a hotshoe flash in indoor (low light) situation.

I will say you may not see much differences between the 2.  (FYI, I bought a G11 for my wife and I am currently using a Canon DSLR)


However, if 
- You do not mind carry extra lenses or heavier lenses and other photography related accessories.
- You want to learn more about photography
- You are going after certain types of photography that require special lens such as macro shots of bugs, photo of birds or sports events capture a person kicking a soccer ball ...

Then you may see big differences between a DSLR and G12.


----------



## karatava (Jan 10, 2011)

Dao said:


> karatava said:
> 
> 
> > Is there really a big difference between a DSLR and a Canon G12?
> ...



Thank you and  let me ask the question in a different point of view.

I have a Canon Ixus 65 (SD630) already, then does it worth to buy a Canon G12?


----------



## usayit (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes...    I'd take G12 (or even the previous G-series) over the SD630


----------



## Student (Jan 11, 2011)

Buy a Pentax K-x. It's under £400 and rivals with the Nikon D90.


----------



## inter (Jan 18, 2011)

Canon G11 was a very good camera in its class (I believe that G12 has the same technical characteristics)


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

You get more DOF control, not more DOF. 



Light Artisan said:


> You'll get more depth of field with a DSLR, it has a larger sensor - something a G12 or other point and shoots can't touch, especially with the right lenses.


----------

